# Good algs for wing comms



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

Really good explanation from the WR holder scalpel, on the weird wing comm cases, where the 2 targets in the UFr wing 3-style, is in the same edge spot.
There are some good fingertricks are shown in the video.

Personally, I have been using algs for these cases from Daniel Lin's sheet. But yeah, some f/b/u slice algs are much better and I will consider changing to them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

No follow up to this video, sadge. Consistency is the key in making good tutorials.


----------

